# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Wanting to owner/build an ICF house in Jindabyne using Passiv House design principles

## Highcountry

Gday,
I have read a few of your posts over time and gained a lot of insight from your experiences.
I have some renovating experience (am a tradesman) but have never undertaken a major project myself.
This is my first post and I wanted to reach out to anyone who can offer thoughts or experiences on building with Insulated Concrete Forms (ICF) and/or using Passive House design principles.
I have read a few threads on owner builders using ICF from 'Belair_Boy' and 'Prickles' (awesome stuff) but I am interested in hearing from somebody (and these 2 extraordinary gentleman) who have finished their project and can provide details on how the house performs, lessons they learnt using ICF, internal & external cladding methods, slab insulation, services, glazing selection, budget blowouts........ the whole 9 yards really.
I have procured a pretty special piece of land that I intend on building a house on for my wife and I to raise our 3 young children on.
The building platform is quite exposed to high winds and is situated in a cold climate so the benefits of ICF, both structurally and thermally, really appeal to me. As do the principles of Passive House Design.
If anybody would like to offer advice or point me in the direction of useful websites or materials they recommend, I would be extremely grateful.
Keep up the good work people & thank you in advance for any advice.
Regards, 
Highcountry

----------


## Renopa

Welcome aboard, look forward to following your build and pleased you've found a special piece of land...that is half the battle isn't it?  I have a set of plans for a special house but can't find suitable land, too many problems trying to buy the block it was designed for, so the search continues albeit a lot slower these days. 
You didn't mention the thread by Sundancewfs, don't know if you've read that?  His was slightly different in that it was a major reno/extension.  http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/ic...project-76617/ 
Also this container house http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/to...-build-113000/  is just another option.     :2thumbsup:

----------


## joynz

Hi and welcome 
The Alternative Technology Association forum   Alternative Technology Assn Forums  has a lot of posts from people tracking the thermal performance of their houses following building and renovating for high thermal performance.   Might be a good source of info.

----------


## woodbe

In a high wind area, I think you're on the right track to follow Passivhaus design and implementation principles. We are renovating an older stone home in a windy location and have employed an an accredited PH builder to apply Passivhaus principles and materials to our home. We're not finished yet, but we can already notice the difference. Being an older home, it is unlikely we will get PH certification, but we should get close enough. 
Be aware that if you do manage to seal and insulate your home effectively to PH standards, you cannot ignore the requirements for active heat/energy recovery ventilation.  
I'd recommend you approach a PH accredited designer at an early stage in the design process. As far as I am aware, there is but one certified Passivehaus in Australia so far:   Passive House Buildings, Australia, Pages Flat.  Certificate with details (PDF) 
Good luck with your build!

----------


## Belair_Boy

> I have read a few threads on owner builders using ICF from 'Belair_Boy' and 'Prickles' (awesome stuff) but I am interested in hearing from somebody (and these 2 extraordinary gentleman) who have finished their project

  G'day Highcountry 
Welcome to the forum and thanks for the positive comments.
As you know my build is still ongoing but I hope to keep posting updates once we are living there.
I have a reasonable amount of experience with ICF now and am happy to pass on anything that you might find useful.
Even if you don't end up with a completely passive house design you will be miles ahead of all the other project homes. 
I look forward to hearing about your build as it unfolds,
Good luck.

----------


## Bloss

It is also worth looking at where 'good enough' really is good enough. In buildings there is an optimal range for insulation, air-tighteness double or triple glazing etc beyond which the gains in both energy savings and comfort (and remember the only real test is year round comfort) become less and less as you send more and more. For example you need to look at the costs of PV power driving highly efficient heat pumps for domestic water and for space heating and/or evacuated solar tube hot water systems for domestic hot water and hydronic heating and balance those costs against trying to get a 'perfect' PassivHaus. 
Start with sensible orientation, then design e.g.: be sure to have narrow sections East to West, look at use of natural sunlight for your cool climate winter and spring/autumn heating, then fitout e.g.: R-ratings of ceilings, walls & floors and how many, how big and placement of windows and whether the added cost of triple glazing (in Jindabyne double glazing is a no brainer - but with high e-glass as summer tempo can still be high) would be better allocated to active energy systems. The smart course nowadays is all-electric as with PV and storage  (in batteries or as hot water) you know what your long term costs will be with great certainty [the sun is free . . . so far  :Redface: ) ] unlike gas. If you build an airtight house, which makes sense in your cold climate you must have proper and permanent ventilation including heat capture and re-use - the EU countries and North Americans know how to do this well. 
As other have said plenty of ICF houses around, and they are good, but have high embedded energy and there are other ways to get highly efficient houses at lower cost - using timber or steel frames and or revers brick veneer.  Keep googling is my suggestion.

----------


## PenderleaBurrow

Hi. Sorry I only just saw this thread. I am an ICF owner builder in jindabyne area. Happy to chat.
Greg

----------

